# Any experience with Centerline's new wheels?



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

Does anyone have any experience with these wheels??
They have some impressive claims.
I quote from their web site:
"These wheels are extremely light. A lighter wheel will promote better performance fuel efficiency. The RPM wheel has an actual weight of 13.5
pounds for the 17x7, 14.5 pounds for the 18x7 and only 15 pounds for the 19x7.5 wheel.
Please send any information to help me, and would LOVE to see some pics.
chris


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

Nobody....Nothing....No How?


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

ttt


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

how much do those cost?


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

I have the same questions too... i just found out about it from Road and Track ad.
Don't you guys think this RPM rim looks rice? 
I need to see a pic of it in a mk2 Golf


----------



## FuriousGeorge!! (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

Les Schwab Tire Centers has them, I'm not sure if you have Les back east. Somebody called them and got a price, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (FuriousGeorge!!)*

http://www.lesschwab.com/w3lsnet/businesslines/wheels/WheelsMain.asp
here is a link to their web site. closed on Sundays..


----------



## oga (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

really curious about the prices of these rims....
loved the black opal...
mike


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (oga)*

GOGOVDUBER has forged centerline for $1100, but he didnt say what type and size. I guess you can buy the same rims from his dealer for that great price. 
Here's the link where he said about his rims:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=364849&page=2
I would save money for that if they're RPM with 17x7 and tires.


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (SmokeGolfG60T)*

How bout these?!


----------



## dlin15 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Lukedub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How bout these?!







[HR][/HR]​those are ADR's
i like the black ones better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (dlin15)*

Oh I did'nt see the black ones. They do look better. Do you need a lugbolt stud conversion to fit them? Any wt. info

[Modified by Lukedub, 10:33 AM 6-24-2002]


[Modified by Lukedub, 10:40 AM 6-24-2002]


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Lukedub)*

Hey guys, here's some info on our brand new Center Line Forged RPM wheel. The 17 x 7 weighs 13.5lbs. 18 x 7 weighs 14.5lbs and the 19 x 7.5 weighs approx 15lbs. They have a +42mm offset.
It has received great reviews at the recent SEMA Import show in Long Beach. Visitors were amazed how light it was.
There is a group buy on the B5 Passat forum right now. They are getting the prices, etc from Ultra Performance @ (800)438-5872.
Any more questions....email me. Thank you Darren


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They have a +42mm offset.
[HR][/HR]​Darren, I am not trying to turn potential customers away from your products. In fact, I am very impressed with the quality and weight of your rims. In a 42 offset they will require spacers (5-8mm). Just trying to inform everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by TurboDave18t, 9:20 PM 6-26-2002]


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

Center Line Wheels...Can you post the link here? i couldn't find the Group Buy thread in B5 PAssat.


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (TurboDave18t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They have a +42mm offset.

...In a 42 offset they will require spacers (5-8mm). Just trying to inform everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by TurboDave18t, 9:20 PM 6-26-2002][HR][/HR]​Really?







I was curious about that, so I went to my Bentley manual (99-02 Jetta, Golf, GTI). I thought I'd seen contrary information.
Section/page 44-1 (Wheels-Tires, Wheel Alignment), states the "Standard" wheel is a 6Jx15, with a 38mm offset, and the "Optional" 6-1/2Jx16 wheel has a 42mm offset.
I haven't physically measured my 16" BBS RX-II wheels on my WE, so I'm only reporting what's in print.
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (RPMjchris)*

I'd like to know about the offset for sure. 7mm is substantial, but not that large, about a quarter of a inch. Brake clearance would be what I would worry the most about, and they seem to be shaped well for brake clearance. 
Does anyone know if I'd need spacers? FYI, the B5 Passat forum is http://www.clubb5.com. We'd like a few more people for the 10 pricing if possible








-Ian


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (swett)*

they look cheap.........as in quality







kinda like TSW


[Modified by VEE-DUBBER, 7:35 PM 6-26-2002]


----------



## oga (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

called a Centerline dealer today and got a price...
for the 17x7....$329...custom made...so you pick the color and offset...
so looking at the group buy prices from the B5 forum...
17" 264ea, 1056 set
18" 280ea, 1120 set
19" 288ea
10 sets
17" 247.50ea, 990 set
18" 262.50ea 1050 set
19" 270ea
any color...and an offset of 40...(from a post in that forum)....
looks like a pretty good price...not sure if the GB is still on though...
just passing info on...
mike


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (oga)*

Are you sure you can pick the offset? I thought when I contacted Centerline they said they only came in one offset for all cars. 
-Ian


----------



## oga (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (swett)*

This is what i was told by a local speed shop...
So...i am assuming that they are right...he said... " i can get them...and they are made to order...any color... so it would be like a 8-10 weeks"...
i told him 2001 jetta 5x100, 35et...
I did not order yet as i wanted to see what other prices people were paying for these...
Also said about $15 per rim for shipping...not sure if he meant to me or to his shop...
mike


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (VEE-DUBBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they look cheap.........as in quality







kinda like TSW
[HR][/HR]​Centerline has always made a very good product. They are strong and use very good quality alloys. They also provide a pretty good warranty. They have built a reputation over the years as a good quality wheel. You don't get that from building crappy wheels. While they have mainly concentrated on Domestic cars and trucks, I think they are fully qualified to build wheels for imports. I may just have to order a set.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

Of all the VeeDubs I have owned, I have successfully been running et35 when installing aftermarket wheels; the one time that I deviated from this "rule", I was required to run spacers on the front to clear my 11.3" brakes. The rear was not a problem.
I know that my factory wheels are 43mm offset.....go figure








If I were buying wheels for either of my VWs, I would go with 35mm, because I know it works.
I think that one can deviate from the "35mm" rule, but it depends on wheel design; i.e., spoke protrusion, cupped look, deep dish, etc. I am not saying that our cars will not run a different offset, I am just saying that we would have to pay close attention the obstructions for the brakes, the struts, etc. when running offsets other than 35mm.
Just my $0.02
chris
I like the wheels







If they come custom made, can we not just specify an et of 35mm


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (collier)*

Please take a second and check out our website. HCI magazine wrote a recent press release on our new forging process. The new machinery we have aquired is very impressive and will change the way we make wheels. It is the only one of it's kind in the U.S. 
http://www.centerlinewheels.com/press/hci.htm
vee-dubber ....Les Schwab in your area is selling ALOT of our RPM's. Do me a favor and go into the store, physically pick up a wheel and check out the quality. It's nothing like a TSW.
Thanks guys
Darren


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

So are the Eighteen's 7.5" wide or 7" wide? When I first went onto your site a couple of months ago they said 7. Now it says 7.5. The article you posted a link to says 7.5 as well, but you posted that they were 18 X 7 above. I just want to know, because I want my rims to stick out as far as they would if they were 8" wide, which will require pacers...unless this custom offset thing is true and then I will just have them built ET+30 or ET+32.
By the way, does anyone have a pic of these on a Mark IV...I did a photochopped and it looked pretty bad. Mainly because of the photo I used, but stilll, I would like to see how they look before purchasing them.


[Modified by MINDGAME, 12:09 PM 6-28-2002]


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (MINDGAME)*

MINDGAME, we changed the 18 x 7.5 to 18 x 7 just yesterday as a matter of fact. Being a one piece forged rim, the offset cannot be changed. 
At my previous employment we did not use spacers as a remedy, but there was a hubcentric spacer that we installed on VW's and pre-92 BMW's that worked great. All that was required were longer bolts. Never a vibration problem either. 
The company we used to purchase them from was Russell Eng. I believe... (sorry it's been a couple years) their number is (310) 532-5520. 
Our RPM centerbore diameter is 72.62 FYI. I'm trying to get every vehicle picture with the new Forged Wheels and I have quite a few already but no Lincolns. The RPM actually will only fit the 1993^ M-VIII. The M-IV needs a RWD wheel.
Thanks, Darren











[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 9:20 PM 6-28-2002]


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (RPMjchris)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Really?







I was curious about that, so I went to my Bentley manual (99-02 Jetta, Golf, GTI). I thought I'd seen contrary information.
Section/page 44-1 (Wheels-Tires, Wheel Alignment), states the "Standard" wheel is a 6Jx15, with a 38mm offset, and the "Optional" 6-1/2Jx16 wheel has a 42mm offset.
I haven't physically measured my 16" BBS RX-II wheels on my WE, so I'm only reporting what's in print.
Anyone know for sure?[HR][/HR]​Yes, you are right, and I have seen that in the Bently as well. However, you need to remember that the correct offset depends upon the width of the wheel. 
The skinniest wheel mentioned on this thread was 7" wide. For a 7" wide wheel, a good offset would be 35, but you can probably run as high as 38 (as the stock 17's are) In 7" wide rim, I doubt that an offset of 42 would fit. On a wider wheel, forget it. 


[Modified by TurboDave18t, 9:32 PM 6-28-2002]


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

h&r make nice spacers also!! hubcentric too


----------



## Jim_Sanchez (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (00BORAGLX)*

I just today got a quote of $270 from the local Les Schwab. I have used CenterLines in the past and always liked them. Does anyone have any experience with the RPM (or Excel) wheel on a MKIV Golf GTI? I want to know that it fits without spacers before I purchase.
thanks
Jim


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Jim_Sanchez)*

i work for les schwab, had a set on order and wanted a set of the rpm's in 19's but they couldn't get me a set in time, i was told it would take 6 weeks for about a month and a half to get a set for a show. so i bought oettingers.
also my et35 18 x 8 rub on my coilovers fyi


[Modified by a2lowvw, 5:25 PM 6-29-2002]


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

I'm sold, but would they fit without rubbing with a 1.75" non-coilover drop and what type of backspacing would I need? (5x100 would help immensely)
'02 Golf GL TDI, RPM's
I was looking at purchasing a set of OZ's but Center Line does make some nice wheels, lighter now too. I would imagine that the "polished" finish is clear coated right?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Sc0)*

no they are bare polished aluminum, not clear coated


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (a2lowvw)*

Wow I can't beleive you guys are talking about these rims! I have searched long and hard for someone to tell me about them. I am close to purchasing a set of 17in RPM's for my Corrado. Most guys are talking about MKIV applications. Does anyone know if the offsets would be different for a Corrado. I am a little concerned about the 42mm offset and was told that if anything, I am going to need to get the fenders rolled. I have called speedline and Wheel Warehouse and was told that everything should be fine.
The Corrado is lowered about 1.3-1.5in, does anyone have an idea if the offset will fit. I must say the RPM's look schweet!
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

(quote








> I'm trying to get every vehicle picture with the new Forged Wheels and I have 
> quite a few already but no Lincolns. The RPM actually will only fit the 1993^ M-
> VIII. The M-IV needs a RWD wheel.
(bump)
This has stumped me since I read it... the previous post was referring to the VW A4/MK-IV platform and not as in the Ford/Lincoln Mark IV designation.
Just for price comparisons I called a local Wheel/Tire supplier and was quoted $400 a wheel for the polished RPM 18x7" 5x100mm fitment with 35mm offset... 4-8 week waiting period goes with it.


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Sc0)*

Sorry about the mistake...sleepy that day.
For better pricing contact Ultra Performance @ (800)438-5872
In Houston you can also go to Discount Tire or through Discount Tire Direct.
The "list" price on the 18" is only $350.00. The store that quoted you was a little off the mark.
We're trying to educate all the dealers on pricing, but some still haven't got it yet. 
Let me know if you have anymore problems.
Darren


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 6:26 PM 7-3-2002]


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (Center Line Wheels)*

I had a set of Auto Drags on my old Camaro. Centerline is a fantastic company.


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Any experience with Centerline's new wheels? (VeeDubDriver)*

*bump*
fitment issues? Are spacers necessary for mkiv folks or not?
here's the reason why:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=3860826
and I need new wheels. I've been looking at these for a while so they are the obvious choice provided there aren't any fitment issues


----------

